# Itty bitty end mills?



## Aaron_W (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm looking for some very small end mills from around about 3/64 to 3/32. Are they still called end mills at this size or are they just hard to find? I'm finding a few but not many, I'd really like to find a set if possible but don't mind buying individually.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 20, 2017)

Try this
https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Nose-En...40044011,p_cutting_diameter-vebin:3/64 inches


----------



## extropic (Sep 20, 2017)

Don't know where you're looking but they are commodity items and widely available.

Expect solid carbide in that size range.

Maybe that's the problem. Are you looking for HSS?   

Google "3/64 end mill":    https://www.google.com/search?sourc...3.9.2049...0i131k1j0i22i10i30k1.0.Z1KyyFopA8A


----------



## DAT510 (Sep 20, 2017)

Shars has lots.

http://www.shars.com/products/cutting/end-mills?end_mill_category=Miniatures


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 20, 2017)

extropic said:


> Don't know where you're looking but they are commodity items and widely available.
> 
> Expect solid carbide in that size range.
> 
> ...


And they break easily so buy many at once of the same size you need.
Everytime you look at them wrong ... snap.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 20, 2017)

Easy

MSC stocks .005"  and up in various configurations. You will have no problem sourcing larger sizes.

https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/Milling/End-Mills/Square-End-Mills?product_id=nv&navid=12106240&pcrid=183709198553&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2qfEoOW01gIVCDRpCh0b1AWcEAAYASAAEgJQ9PD_BwE&cid=ppc-google-_sMzf9Efck__b_183709198553_c_S&mkwid=sMzf9Efck|dc#navid=12106240+4287890171+4288235823


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 20, 2017)

If your mill does not have the correct speeds for that size of end mill, don't even start the job...  For instance, for aluminum, 3/64" cutter, 400 SFPM, you would be looking at 31,000+ RPM!  The feeds also have to be correct.  Get either wrong and buying cutters by the gross will not help a bit.


----------



## David S (Sep 20, 2017)

Aaron what type of work are you trying to do and what are the materials you wish to machine.

David


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 20, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> If your mill does not have the correct speeds for that size of end mill, don't even start the job...  For instance, for aluminum, 3/64" cutter, 400 SFPM, you would be looking at 31,000+ RPM!  The feeds also have to be correct.  Get either wrong and buying cutters by the gross will not help a bit.


He did not ask how to use them just where to buy them -

Using them effectively is a whole nother story.


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 20, 2017)

I use smaller than those you are looking for. I use daily 0.012" and 0.020" 2 fluke miniature end mills from MSC, see page 433 in their  catalogue for more of their Accupro line. Spindle spins at 60K and feed at 30" per minute for the 0.020 and usually 15" per minute with the 0.012" bits. Both are the stubby version, only 1.5X length to diameter. Standard 3X LOC will not survive with these settings. This is in a CNC set up not hand fed. 
BTW the Micro100 end mills are better but actual cost in use is higher than the MSC versions.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 20, 2017)

Here is another option.  I forgot to mention these guys earlier.  They specialize in small end mills.

https://bitsbits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=535


----------



## WMello (Sep 21, 2017)

I've used dozens of end mills from the seller Carbide Plus on eBay
Normally 1/8, 1/16 and 1/32" by Kyocera, and mostly used in brass.

http://stores.ebay.com/CARBIDE-PLUS?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Wagner


----------



## chips&more (Sep 21, 2017)

What are you trying to do with a small end mill? What machine(s) will the small end mill be mounted in? When you are doing a micro machining task, the applied general  machinist skills and knowledge are not really the same only similar! You may need small end mills and also learn how to micro machine. And for me, that learning was not overnight. If anyone reading this has truly made a watch part, they know what I mean…Dave.


----------



## David S (Sep 21, 2017)

I am an amateur clock repair guy and I use straight fissure carbide dental burrs for some milling in brass.  My dentist gave me a bunch that he said were worn out.  The work fine for side milling.

David


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 21, 2017)

I was looking at HSS, my understanding is that carbide is unnecessary and possibly undesirable for non-ferrous metals, although that second part seems to be debatable depending on who you ask.
I did find a few by searching 3/64, 1/16, 3/32 end mill, but very mixed results. Also I see I left it out but I'm hoping to find them with a 3/16" shank to fit my smallest collet. That last is not a deal breaker, just means I'll need to get a smaller collet. I thought perhaps I was using the wrong term for what I need.

Intended materials aluminum, or brass

It would be used in a Sherline 5400 mill

The immediate project would be making wheel hubs for a 1/25 scale truck, so making several short (perhaps 1/4"), shallow length ways slots on 1/4-3/8" rod. I haven't figured out how to post photos since photobucket went insane, but I'm sure everybody has seen a truck hub with the rise and fall around the body of the hub.

If there are other options for tools I'm all ears. I was also considering Dremel bits if I could find the right size / shape. This would also require a smaller collet since they have 1/8" shanks.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 21, 2017)

I use a Harbor Freight pencil air grinder for a high speed spindle for end mills down to 0.005.  Has a 1/8 collet.  All you have to do is hang it off of your quill.  Really tiny endmills require high speed and a really stable setup.

I don't know if you could hand crank a machine with a tiny endmill, I've never tried it.  Would require a really steady hand. HSS is much more forgiving than carbide.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 21, 2017)

I use end-mills down to 0.005" with my added-on high speed spindle. I usually go to https://bitsbits.com  or http://www.endmill.com/pages/micro_endmills.html just for convenience.
Search for "miniature end mills", "micro end mills" or "small end mills" and you will find a ton of places.
I go to the usual too suppliers for most of the time for anything larger than 0.125".


----------



## BRIAN (Sep 21, 2017)

Last week I cut some 1MM slots in the pulleys of my Radial engine http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/five-cylinder-radial-with-ohc.34815/
 I used my mill that has a top speed of 2000 rpm held the cutter in my keyless  chuck and used the hand feed. the cutters came from China via Ebay
Had I seen this thread I my never have started the job.  Take care and go slow.
Brian.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 21, 2017)

BRIAN said:


> Last week I cut some 1MM slots in the pulleys of my Radial engine http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/five-cylinder-radial-with-ohc.34815/
> I used my mill that has a top speed of 2000 rpm held the cutter in my keyless  chuck and used the hand feed. the cutters came from China via Ebay
> Had I seen this thread I my never have started the job.  Take care and go slow.
> Brian.



Can't argue with success.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 21, 2017)

I have not done any tiny work.  I have about ten NOS high quality USA made 1/16" cutters in new condition that I got essentially free.  My mill tops out at 3400 RPM, which would give around 55 SFPM, pretty slow for all but steel, and I think steel with that size cutter could snap a lot of end mills pretty easily, even with a tight machine, a Servo power feed, and a careful approach to the job.  Still, I might try it at some point just to see what happens, interesting thread...


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 21, 2017)

As I move closer to getting this Gorton 2U engraver operable for duplicating parts, I've heard good things about:
https://bitsbits.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=22&zenid=64jrsjohbq40kaveu7qfrlel11

Daryl
MN


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 3, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> I use a Harbor Freight pencil air grinder for a high speed spindle for end mills down to 0.005.  Has a 1/8 collet.  All you have to do is hang it off of your quill.  Really tiny endmills require high speed and a really stable setup.
> 
> I don't know if you could hand crank a machine with a tiny endmill, I've never tried it.  Would require a really steady hand. HSS is much more forgiving than carbide.



This has me wondering if I could rig up my Dremel somehow. That would have the speed, not sure how I could securely mount it to work with the mill though...


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 3, 2017)

The problem with a Dremel is the nose bearing mount sucks.  They flop around like a fish out of water.  I did look at a Roto-Zip to use as a small spindle, they are a bit better than a Dremel.  It would be possible to mount one of those up.

The Dremel handpiece is pretty stable, but from what I understand the drive system is prone to failure.  There are some other options out there, Foredom comes to mind.


----------



## hman (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, talk about a co-inky-dink ... here we are talking about adding a higher speed auxiliary spindle to a milling machine, and lo and behold ... this just popped up on the local Craigslist:








						4 HP water cooled spindle and controller - tools - by owner - sale
					

This is a brand new water cooled high speed spindle system. 4 HP the Inverter is a made by FULING...



					phoenix.craigslist.org
				



OK ... might be a bit of overkill.  But maybe somebody here can find a new home for it.
Disclaimer - absolutely No connection with seller and no further info about the spindle.  Just saw it while browsing Craigs.


----------

